# Funny pic/embarrassing/funny story..



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 2, 2010)

I ate with my son's at an Asian Buffet tonight, and they usually have these etched glass partitions with cute scenes of animals on them...well here anyway. The one nearest us was suppose to be a depiction of the tortoise and the hare race..

Here's the pic of the hare..







My youngest son, who is known for his loud conversations and witty remarks says, "THAT'S SUPPOSE TO BE THE TORTOISE AND THE HARE RACE, BUT I THINK THE HARE IS REALLY RUNNING CAUSE HE ATE HERE. HE LOOKS LIKE HE HAS EXPLOSIVE DIARRHEA."

So as every eye in the restaurant turns upon my son, he then begins a lively discussion about how he always has to use the facilities after he eats Asian food..

Now my other son whose affectionately known as being "strong like bull, smart like tractor" says...as everybody is eyeballing us..

"you are so stupid, that's a rabbit, not a hare."


Regardless... the rabbit does look like he has some bowel issues...


----------



## bengal77 (Apr 2, 2010)

ROFL. I seriously laughed for a full minute over here. Smart kids!


----------



## Nela (Apr 2, 2010)

Omg Lol!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 2, 2010)

I probably would have moved to another table and claimed not to know him, lol! That's too funny.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 2, 2010)

:roflmao:

Thank God I finished swallowing and put my cup down before I read this..


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 2, 2010)

:rofl::highfive:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 2, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 2, 2010)

As I am reading your text I am reading this.

Kat 

LOL My ash off


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 8, 2010)

HAHAH
I did notice it looked like his bum was on fire, but nice to know why  haha


----------



## lovelops (Jan 14, 2014)

I read this and bust out laughing at the comments... that is just tooo funny!

Vanessa


----------



## Sindri27 (Jan 19, 2014)

That is pretty funny.


----------



## Magick_mogwai (Jan 24, 2014)

I just *had* to share that with my house mate. Lols. Trust your sons to embarrass you, it's what the parent child relationship is all about after all.:happyrabbit:


----------

